# Compliments of the season to:



## Stranger (15/12/20)

If there is just* one* person on the forum who helped to make your year special,...... who would that be ?

My shout out goes to @CJB85 

for the outstanding job he did on the group buy from Fastech.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn !! Always there to help, a Legend!!!!

But I dont want to be labeled for favoritism.... a shoutout for a couple of other people too (in no specific order):

Guidance (and Air Fryers): @Stranger (an no, its not because you started this thread)
Group Buy (and always there): @adriaanh 
Pushing me over the HE Edge (and causing a lot of drool in the process): @Rob Fisher 
Fun (and making me wait for your replies): @Paul33
Originality (and I-CAN-BUILD-IT attitude): @Stew 
Friends (yeah, you have been friendzoned!): @David.Fisher & @TonySC
Family: *ECIGSSA*!!! All of you are awesome and helped me through a tough year!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stew (15/12/20)

@DarthBranMuffin

Thanks very much and may you and all the other members have a fantastic festive season and may 2021 be a much better year than 2020.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (15/12/20)

Stranger said:


> If there is just* one* person on the forum who helped to make your year special,...... who would that be ?
> 
> My shout out goes to @CJB85
> 
> for the outstanding job he did on the group buy from Fastech.


I definitely would like to thank @ivc_mixer for his help and patience with me and every member that has contributed in old articles/posts I have read and the ones I have seen since I joined the forum. All either good fun or informative. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/12/20)

@ivc_mixer is a friend and a true inspiration, inspires me to be a better mixer and he definately inspires us to be better people. Seasons Greetings you legend!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (15/12/20)

There's nobody in particular. 

I hope this entire vaping family will have blessed and relaxing season and most importantly stay safe and healthy during this time. (Even the conspiracy nutjobs on my ignore list)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/20)

That would be you @Stranger ... Probably one of the most selfless people here ... You have provided a never ending humorous and optimistic outlook to my, (_and other forum members_), various vaping challenges over the past year ... Thank you for who you are, and what you do

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/12/20)

I first want to thank God for blessing me during this year, which in turn has helped me to help other people out where needed. Then as for forum members, there are soooo many, but here are a few highlights! 

@NecroticAngel who is one of the sweetest people I know and I am very fortunate to have made her acquaintance.  

@LeislB who recently rocked a selfless lucky draw hamper of which the income went to a Orphanage, my hat off to you my lady. 

@CJB85 and @KobusMTL for the group buys which helped me get some interesting gear which is now proudly displayed in my vaping cabinet. 

There are many others (@THE REAPER @Stew @ARYANTO @The vaper etc.) but I will take over this thread, so thank you all for the wonderful year (despite COVID and 'my dear fellow South Africans') and let's see what 2021 brings us.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)

@ivc_mixer , @Stroodlepuff , @vicTor and @KZOR , my suppliers
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] who kept the forum going and kept me sane during l/down
@Dela Rey Steyn , @Room Fogger , @Hooked , @CJB85 , @Resistance , @Grand Guru , @AKS , @Stranger , @THE REAPER , @MRHarris1 and many others who became friends and chat buddies - thanks for your friendship.
The Lord for keeping us safe and blessed .
To all the members and health workers , THANK YOU , have a happy festive season and take care .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 6


----------



## LeislB (16/12/20)

Wow, so many of you have made an impact on me during a pretty shitty year. I'm worried to single people out because I will unintentionally leave someone out.

For this reason I would like to thank EVERY SINGLE ONE of the forum members who've I've interacted with. Discovering this forum and the wonderful people who reside here have gotten me through this year and have been a shining light of inspiration, hope, enthusiasm, humor and support. 

I thank you all and wish you all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie (16/12/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I first want to thank God for blessing me during this year, which in turn has helped me to help other people out where needed. Then as for forum members, there are soooo many, but here are a few highlights!
> 
> @NecroticAngel who is one of the sweetest people I know and I am very fortunate to have made her acquaintance.
> 
> ...


Many thanks to you also for being my supplier and helped me with some goodies during the lockdown and may 2021 be a much better year

Also thanks to @CJB85 for the group buys will do a GB anytime with you

And thanks to @Friep for giving some help with my coil building it helped alot just still battling with the framed staple build but it is what it is

Lastly to the Eciggsa admins for keeping this forum great hope to see you all next year and let's hope we can do a Vapecon 2021

Stay safe and enjoy the holidays

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (16/12/20)

Thanks @ARYANTO .the same to you my brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (16/12/20)

My wish to the forum. . Compliments of the season to one and all. I'm afraid to mention names because I don't want to leave anyone out. So Ecigsa and you Awesome members, you guys Rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/12/20)

If you can't beat em' ... join em' ... 
Whilst the "instructions" were to name just one person on this forum who had helped make your life special this year ... 
Truth is, just like most ecigssa 'forumites' have confessed, everyone here has played a part, and who's to say whether it's bigger or smaller, sooooooo ... 

Thank you one and all for the support during my first year of stinkie abstinence / lockdown / 2020
May you all have an amazing Festive Season, and a FANTASTIC 2021!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/20)

Compliments to you all. 

You’re all awesome

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## CJB85 (17/12/20)

I'm also at a loss to mention just one person, so many people on this forum add something to my life.
So with that in mind, a blessed Christmas season to each and every member on this forum who shares a passion for staying of ciggies and helping others do the same. May you find cheer and happiness in all you do and may that continue into the new year.
I have been part of various groups and forums over the year and this is the ONLY one where I have never seen one member bash, bully or belittle another. That is something special and I hope it never changes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/12/20)

This is truly hard for me to mention a few cause my list is truly long and as most have said don't wanna leave anyone out but since day one that I joined this forum I felt welcome and each one had their part in it. Everyone helped. This forum helped me more than everyone knows so thanks to each and everyone here. A Blessed Christmas to each and everyone it was an awful year well still is but everyone here made it a good year for me so thanks to each and every member.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/20)

I just want to say to each and every person on here, we as a collective made it happen for everyone, so Merry Christmas to all of those who celebrate with me, to the rest, enjoy with us, and may this family of ours be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/12/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (24/12/20)

To ECIGSSA members. Have a safe Festive Season.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (24/12/20)

Happy Holidays, vape fam. Stay safe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (24/12/20)

We are back under strict Lockdown with worse to come until the Spring but i have booze, a large turkey and loads of prezzies under the tree for my wife just waiting for Santa to put his magic dust on tonight!!!!! Merry Christmas to all Ecigssa members and lurkers and hope 2021 brings you all a better year!

Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)

Timwis said:


> We are back under strict Lockdown with worse to come until the Spring but i have booze, a large turkey and loads of prezzies under the tree for my wife just waiting for Santa to put his magic dust on tonight!!!!! Merry Christmas to all Ecigssa members and lurkers and hope 2021 brings you all a better year!
> 
> View attachment 217599


Vape mail Xmas tree.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Vape mail Xmas tree.


Vape mail free Xmas Tree!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (24/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Vape mail Xmas tree.


I see what you mean the cabinet behind, can spot the Green Armour and White Kanger subbox!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)

This year whatever is in the fridge. Is for Xmas.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)

2020 was truly a tough year for all of us. I hope each and every ecigssa member has a super day. And a big thank you to each and every member that puts a smile on my face everyday with comments you will only find here.You rock Vape Family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/20)

Weeeeee Weeeeeee Choooooooo A Merry Christmas!!!!!

Have a wonderful festive time everyone!!!

Be good.... if not.... be good at it!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/12/20)

...ho ho ho

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/20)

To all the Ecigssa family and the moderators my best wishes for a blessed festive season and a prosperous new year. Stay safe, stay healthy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/12/20)

MERRY XMAS

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/20)

Thanks everyone! All you special people you Rock!. Ecigssa Rocks!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/12/20)

No favoritism on my part, but a huge thanks and Seasons Greetings to each and every member that contibutes to make ECIGSSA a worthwhile reference site and a compulsory daily family visit.
Merry Christmas to all the members that do celebrate it, and Happy Holidays to all of those that do not.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/12/20)

Have a blessed festive season and happy holidays to all. Wishing you happiness in abundance in the coming year.
Give love,be loved and stay safe,all you wonderful people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------

